# Belt Tensioner on a grand prix



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi, 
Does anyone know how hard it is to replace a belt tensioner on a 1998 Grand Prix ? How long does it take to replace and what could I expect to pay at a repair shop?
Thanks !


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have changed one on a Dodge truck. It was easy, one bolt held the thing in. I don't know about a Grand Prix but I figure it would be about the same.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Just keep in mind that the bolt will be REALLY REALLY tight, and MAY be reverse-threaded...


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you guys !!!! Have it in the shop as we speak, does $300 sound like alot for parts and labor ?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds reasonable... no idea what the parts would cost, but you're probably looking at an hour to an hour and a half of shop time, likely at $75-$95/hr.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

$60 for the part. 1 hour of you cranking and not with reverse threads. (this includes the installation of a new belt)

I did it once in less than an hour. Threads are American on American autos.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Soundy said:


> Just keep in mind that the bolt will be REALLY REALLY tight, and MAY be reverse-threaded...


 Admit it, you had no clue.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Skivvywaver said:


> Admit it, you had no clue.


Hardly. Some engines will use reverse threads on these types of pulleys because of the direction of rotation; it's nothing to do with where the car is made. I don't know about that car SPECIFICALLY, which is why I said it MAY have a reverse thread.

Learn to read and don't be a jacka$$.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Most tensioners Ive replaced are around $30-$50 for the part (or maybe $20 at a junkyard). But I guess if you have to pay a mechanic youll pay much more. 
As far as reverse threads or not....dont see how thats even a factor, the pulley itself usually isnt even removed, its mounted on a bracket and the whole bracket/pulley assembly is replaced.
Just thought Id put in my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

I am a mechanic and i wish i could get 300 for changing a tensioner pulley . on the grnd prix depending on the year most of the tensioner pulleys are an easy change . The whole tensioner unbolts and can be changed...however the pulley itself has sealed bearings and one righthand threaded bolt thru the center and usually is not very tight from the factory as the rotation of the pully itself helps to keep it tight. all in all the last one i changed was on a 2003 grand prix and cost my customer 110.00 parts and labor


----------

